# Faint positive? This is the 3rd test with a really faint line. (Updated)



## sskinner91

What do you guys think?


----------



## Rach87

Definitely see that. Do you know how many dpo you are? And is that in the time frame? Looks like the start of a bfp!


----------



## sskinner91

*I believe its 8-10 dpo*



Rach87 said:


> Definitely see that. Do you know how many dpo you are? And is that in the time frame? Looks like the start of a bfp!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Looks like the start of a BFP! Good luck :)


----------



## mammag

That’s a pretty clear line!! I say congrats!!


----------



## Neversayno

Looks positive to me...congratulations xx


----------



## sskinner91

Bottom one was just taken tonight at 11:45pm


----------



## Bevziibubble

lines looking good! :)


----------



## Neversayno

That’s deffo the start of your bfp! Congratulations


----------



## mammag

Beautiful lines and progression!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Amazing lines congratulations


----------



## Spacey

Congrats!!


----------



## sskinner91

Well now its just undeniable :bfp: thank you everyone. Will be taking a digital one soon.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay! Congratulations :)


----------



## sskinner91

Thank you everyone! I'm excited and scared. I just want to have a healthy pregnancy and a healthy baby.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay, for a digi! :happydance:


----------



## MyFavSurprise

Congratulations!!


----------



## pinkribbon

Congratulations!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Yay for the digital congratulations hon. 
Feel free to come join us in the September due date group. We have a few ladies there due October to.

U will find us in the pregnancy groups and discussions section. 

Praying for a very healthy and happy 9 months


----------



## JessaBear36

Congratulations


----------

